# ENFJ and INFP PARTAAAYYYYY!



## endlessdaydream (Dec 22, 2013)

eggsies said:


> everyone should own a snuggie.
> 
> Everyone.


i know right?


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

endlessdaydream said:


> i know right?


I forgot they still existed.....


----------



## Featherling (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh dear -- I don't even. 

Hello everyone!

I (shamefully) do not have anything leopard print (since my lovely roommate and fellow INFP destroyed my print PJ pants.) 

My favorite color is purple, and, uh: hi!


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Senshu_Ben_Gone said:


> Ohh. I love blue as well, cyan and torquoise are my favorites. Best movie you've seen so far??


I am stuck between Thor: The Dark World and Frozen.....yeah i love Loki


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Purple is the color of royalty. Ahhh, your highness!  *bows*


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

Eggsies said:


> Everyone should own a snuggie.
> 
> Everyone.





Featherling said:


> Oh dear -- I don't even.
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> ...


Based on the color of your text, clearly  And nice to meet you! And that's not cool you lost your PJ pants. Your roomie was probably jealous of the print I'm sure.



Salihah said:


> I am stuck between Thor: The Dark World and Frozen.....yeah i love Loki


Is that the new Thor that just came out??


----------



## Eggsies (Feb 5, 2013)

NO ONE ON THE CORNAH GOT SWAGGA LlKE US


----------



## endlessdaydream (Dec 22, 2013)

salihah said:


> i am stuck between thor: The dark world and frozen.....yeah i love loki



I absolutely loved frozen!


----------



## Featherling (Jan 22, 2014)

/giggle

Purple also looks fantastic on almost everyone, depending on the shade. 

Loki is a fun character -- though I haven't seen Thor: Dark World, yet -- he deserves cuddles and less double standards. (Poor guy.) I don't really have a "best" or "favorite" movie yet, though; I don't really watch enough of them to _pick. _


----------



## Featherling (Jan 22, 2014)

Senshu_Ben_Gone said:


> Based on the color of your text, clearly  And nice to meet you! And that's not cool you lost your PJ pants. Your roomie was probably jealous of the print I'm sure.


Yes, clearly! 

She also destroyed my sweat pants (the bitch.) Oh well, shit happens when you share a room, laundry baskets, and are relatively close to the same size. 


Isn't Frozen the new Disney/Pixar film? That seemed cute.


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Featherling said:


> /giggle
> 
> Purple also looks fantastic on almost everyone, depending on the shade.
> 
> Loki is a fun character -- though I haven't seen Thor: Dark World, yet -- he deserves cuddles and less double standards. (Poor guy.) I don't really have a "best" or "favorite" movie yet, though; I don't really watch enough of them to _pick. _


I know right? Poor Loki is misunderstood......He needs love!


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

Eggsies said:


> NO ONE ON THE CORNAH GOT SWAGGA LlKE US









Featherling said:


> /giggle
> 
> Purple also looks fantastic on almost everyone, depending on the shade.
> 
> Loki is a fun character -- though I haven't seen Thor: Dark World, yet -- *he deserves cuddles *and less double standards. (Poor guy.) I don't really have a "best" or "favorite" movie yet, though; I don't really watch enough of them to _pick. _












I think Thor's got him covered on cuddles


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Bahahahahaha! DId they seriously take this or what? LOL, oh, I.....I .....I just can't.....Oh omg....lol


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Senshu_Ben_Gone said:


> I think Thor's got him covered on cuddles


wow


----------



## Featherling (Jan 22, 2014)

That is a very sexy(ual?), vaguely incestuous cuddle. 

Oh lawdy; I'm cracking up.


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

I think Thor wears the pants in that relationship


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Senshu_Ben_Gone said:


> I think Thor wears the pants in that relationship


Why? because of the mutton?


----------



## Featherling (Jan 22, 2014)

I wouldn't know what the common dynamic in that ship is; I don't ship Thorki. I can say that a lot of fangirls just like to give the bigger, burlier, pushier guy the 'dominate' position without considering their personalities for whatever weird reason. Ah, fandom; how I almost miss you. 


I think we've scared our ENFJ friend off.


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

Salihah said:


> Why? because of the mutton?


The facial hair does add a sense of ruggedness but based more on the tough embrace Thor gives that just says "Back off bitches I'm taking charge here."


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Senshu_Ben_Gone said:


> The facial hair does add a sense of ruggedness but based more on the tough embrace Thor gives that just says "Back off bitches I'm taking charge here."


Facial hair? He has none dude. LOL, this is turning weird now..... no more talk of this! I cant hep but think of tom hiddleston when i think of loki....


----------



## cheburashka (Jan 4, 2013)

what the HECK is an enfj


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Morfinyon said:


> With vanilla ice cream!


DUDE! thats awesome


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Salihah said:


> DUDE! thats awesome


And hot chocolate


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Too much sugar! XD


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

essiechan said:


> what the HECK is an enfj


Look in the other posts and ye shall see alllllll


----------



## Kindlings (Dec 7, 2013)

You know it's a party when the pony gifs come out


----------



## Ligerman30 (Oct 23, 2013)

ENFJs are the reason why I'm still on this planet; true story.

Group hug!


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Ligerman30 said:


> ENFJs are the reason why I'm still on this planet; true story.
> 
> Group hug!


We got a Bronie here! XD


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

Hooray for drunk thursday nights!


----------



## Featherling (Jan 22, 2014)

Are you and Morfinyon trying to give us all diabetes, Salihah?

I wouldn't be opposed to Jalapeno (or habenero) Kettle-cooked potato chips, though. Nomnomnom.


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

Featherling said:


> Are you and Morfinyon trying to give us all diabetes, Salihah?
> 
> I wouldn't be opposed to Jalapeno (or habenero) Kettle-cooked potato chips, though. Nomnomnom.


Oh god, now I have a craving for Jalapeno flavored chips. Or Barbecue Lays.


----------



## Featherling (Jan 22, 2014)

I... don't quite apologize. 

Why are pepper flavored chips so effing addictive, though? It's worse than the 'bet you can't have just one' Lays is rocking. (And we still have a bag and a half of Lays left over from Christmas. Plain and Chedder though; gross.)


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

Ugh that's disgusting. And there's no rhyme or reason to it, although I feel like some flavors of Lays are laced with crack or something. Sour cream and onion? My god.


----------



## Featherling (Jan 22, 2014)

To be honest I'm kind of glad most potato chips are too salty for me these days. We don't have them in the house that often (I haven't had their Sour Cream and Onion flavor in forever) and now-a-days my reaction is more "wat gross" than it is "oh my god I need to have moar!" Kind of the same thing with soda, though we have soda in the house, usually. (I just don't drink it.) 

Still, Jalapeno/Habenero chips are like my kryptonite.


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Featherling said:


> Are you and Morfinyon trying to give us all diabetes, Salihah?
> 
> I wouldn't be opposed to Jalapeno (or habenero) Kettle-cooked potato chips, though. Nomnomnom.


Diabetes would be a new experience , so yeah, lets give that a try! XD


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Featherling said:


> To be honest I'm kind of glad most potato chips are too salty for me these days. We don't have them in the house that often (I haven't had their Sour Cream and Onion flavor in forever) and now-a-days my reaction is more "wat gross" than it is "oh my god I need to have moar!" Kind of the same thing with soda, though we have soda in the house, usually. (I just don't drink it.)
> 
> Still, Jalapeno/Habenero chips are like my kryptonite.


Yeah, I am a salty person rather than sweets, and potato chips these days are just wayyyy toooo saltyyyyy


----------



## TuesdaysChild (Jan 11, 2014)

Weeeeeeeeell, all right. I'll come. But I'm warning you, after a couple Stellas I'll be doing my world famous Chewbacca impersonation! You will *not* be disappointed, but you may never look at me the same ever again ;-)


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

AlliG said:


> Weeeeeeeeell, all right. I'll come. But I'm warning you, after a couple Stellas I'll be doing my world famous Chewbacca impersonation! You will *not* be disappointed, but you may never look at me the same ever again ;-)


Oh boy.....


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

You know, I wondered if Chivalry was dead......then I discovered ENFJs and found out that they do INDEED exist XD Funny how Superman has this personality and im sure you guys invented the term chivalry too


----------



## iamken (Jul 19, 2012)

Salihah said:


> You know, I wondered if Chivalry was dead......then I discovered ENFJs and found out that they do INDEED exist XD Funny how Superman has this personality and im sure you guys invented the term chivalry too


Wait Superman is an ENFJ?? :shocked:

I guess that explains my "Superman complex"


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

iamken said:


> Wait Superman is an ENFJ?? :shocked:
> 
> I guess that explains my "Superman complex"


Yeah, it was kind of obvious though ya know? I found out on the Fictional ENFJ forum. First post was the Man of Steel himself :3


----------



## iamken (Jul 19, 2012)

Salihah said:


> Yeah, it was kind of obvious though ya know? I found out on the Fictional ENFJ forum. First post was the Man of Steel himself :3


It is TOTALLY obvious... but I never even thought about it before.
Now I'm just wondering what other fictional characters I know of are ENFJ's.


----------



## iamken (Jul 19, 2012)

Or INFP's of course. After all, this is the ENFJ/INFP party zone


----------



## DustyWind (Dec 18, 2013)

You guys are silly. :3


----------



## iamken (Jul 19, 2012)

DustyWind said:


> You guys are silly. :3


Oh stop!


----------



## zombiefishy (May 12, 2013)

And then zombies......


----------



## DustyWind (Dec 18, 2013)

iamken said:


> Oh stop!
> 
> View attachment 91713


OH MY GOD THAT IS ADORABLE. Damn you for knowing my weakness for small tortoises.


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

iamken said:


> It is TOTALLY obvious... but I never even thought about it before.
> Now I'm just wondering what other fictional characters I know of are ENFJ's.


For ENFJs, I found this, also check out the forum.
https://www.personalitymax.com/personality-types/enfj-mentor

For fictional INFPs here
INFP personality | 16 Personality Types
https://www.personalitymax.com/personality-types/infp-dreamer

Sorry there are more of us than you.... I wish I could find more...

Real life INFPs: 66 Famous People with INFP Personality Traits | BrandonGaille.com


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

zombiefishy said:


> And then zombies......


NO ZOMBIES! I have been traumatized at 4 from them.....damn my dad and his inability to know Resident Evil would scare the crap out of a four year old......


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

iamken said:


> Or INFP's of course. After all, this is the ENFJ/INFP party zone


There is also a Fictional INFP forum as well  I will be heading there right now to check it out :3


----------



## zombiefishy (May 12, 2013)

Salihah said:


> NO ZOMBIES! I have been traumatized at 4 from them.....damn my dad and his inability to know Resident Evil would scare the crap out of a four year old......


:sad: Okay.....


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

zombiefishy said:


> :sad: Okay.....


As long as they are not Resident evil zombies or 28 days later.....im good, please dont be sad!  Now i feel bad.......:sad:


----------



## iamken (Jul 19, 2012)

Salihah said:


> Sorry there are more of us than you.... I wish I could find more...


We don't mind so much. Plus, it makes sense. Who do you think writes all these great characters we love so much in these stories? Sure, extroverts have the potential to be great authors........ but generally and stereotypically speaking it's not as natural as a fit, because it involves being locked far away in a ivory introverted tower.

Actually, to contradict that, I do enjoy brain storming on a loud, noisy bus full of people. I spend the whole time sitting quietly and people watching. Then I can ride that energy out in total silence in a quiet room by myself and write quite a bit.


----------



## iamken (Jul 19, 2012)

DustyWind said:


> OH MY GOD THAT IS ADORABLE. Damn you for knowing my weakness for small tortoises.


We're a clever bunch..........








Okay sorry that was creepy. I've gone and unnerved myself :sad:


----------



## DustyWind (Dec 18, 2013)

iamken said:


> We're a clever bunch..........
> View attachment 91726
> 
> 
> Okay sorry that was creepy. I've gone and unnerved myself :sad:


Haha! Nah, that ain't creepy. This is creepy: 









And I like Jurassic Park. What a shocker


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

DustyWind said:


> Haha! Nah, that ain't creepy. This is creepy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really random I'm sorry dude but whenever I see your username I think of someone letting out a musty fart. Lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DustyWind (Dec 18, 2013)

Senshu_Ben_Gone said:


> Really random I'm sorry dude but whenever I see your username I think of someone letting out a musty fart. Lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! I wanted to capture that moment with my username. I'm glad I managed to do just that.

BTW, Whenever I see your sig it makes me happy. I'm serious.


----------



## iamken (Jul 19, 2012)

DustyWind said:


> Haha! Nah, that ain't creepy. This is creepy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha that's awesome. It was perfectly used as well.

I think this ENFJ/INFP party is about to take a turn for the best/worst.


----------



## iamken (Jul 19, 2012)

Let's go on a journey!


----------



## DustyWind (Dec 18, 2013)

iamken said:


> Hahahaha that's awesome. It was perfectly used as well.
> 
> I think this ENFJ/INFP party is about to take a turn for the best/worst.


Yeah, it'll be like a McPoyle family reunion!


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

I love Hunter Hayes and Conor Maynard  They are both so talented and have gorgeous voices :3


----------



## X X (Nov 29, 2012)

Salihah said:


> @_Mr. X_
> 
> There, I got it right


Now I cant use my image of a man riding a flying alligator. 

Looks like cyber-sex, Star Wars, and Tupac are being discussed. Quite a collection.




iamken said:


> I don't know if you'll get this reference......


lol

Dredd? Demolition Man? I remember that scene, cant remember which movie.


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Mr. X said:


> Now I cant use my image of a man riding a flying alligator.
> 
> Looks like cyber-sex, Star Wars, and Tupac are being discussed. Quite a collection.
> 
> ...


Demolition Man


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh god I couldnt stop laughing


----------



## iamken (Jul 19, 2012)

@Salihah Speaking of Conor Maynard...... An ENFJ/INFP party is an acceptable place to share music. I was recently shown Woodkid, and he's pretty ballin'

It's like listening to a Hans Zimmer movie soundtrack, but with lyrics!


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

iamken said:


> @Salihah Speaking of Conor Maynard...... An ENFJ/INFP party is an acceptable place to share music. I was recently shown Woodkid, and he's pretty ballin'
> 
> It's like listening to a Hans Zimmer movie soundtrack, but with lyrics!


SWEEET! I love woodkid too. especiall his song Iron. 

Lyrics.....oh you badass lmao


----------



## iamken (Jul 19, 2012)

Salihah said:


> SWEEET! I love woodkid too. especiall his song Iron.
> 
> Lyrics.....oh you badass lmao


His instrumental stuff is wonderful, too, of course.


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

iamken said:


> His instrumental stuff is wonderful, too, of course.


Of course!  Hmm what other artists do you like?


----------



## iamken (Jul 19, 2012)

Salihah said:


> Of course!  Hmm what other artists do you like?


I think you'll find with most ENFJ's our tastes are extremely varied.

I love video game music. (That's a whole list of its own)
I love movie music. (Mainly Hans Zimmer, and then a bunch of movies I know, but composers I don't sadly)
Tom Waits
Nine Inch Nails
Lana Del Rey has a place in my heart, but I can't listen to her. I just get really sad.
The National is a big one with me. I have an introverted streak, and this music really soothes it for some reason...

What about you, lady?


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

iamken said:


> I think you'll find with most ENFJ's our tastes are extremely varied.
> 
> I love video game music. (That's a whole list of its own)
> I love movie music. (Mainly Hans Zimmer, and then a bunch of movies I know, but composers I don't sadly)
> ...


Varied music as well. Video game soundtracks, movie soundtracks, I have a whole youtube list of songs that I favored. Too many to tell you in fact but I can put a link below

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=FL5KwrdVtySSFssZmX4XpABw

Interesting artists you listen to, though i love lana del ray


----------



## iamken (Jul 19, 2012)

Salihah said:


> Varied music as well. Video game soundtracks, movie soundtracks, I have a whole youtube list of songs that I favored. Too many to tell you in fact but I can put a link below
> 
> Favorite videos - YouTube
> 
> Interesting artists you listen to, though i love lana del ray


I find it interesting how overall our tastes are the complete opposite. Yours is very upbeat and high pitched vocals (mostly female), and mine is somber, and slower, and mostly male.

But there is a meeting point. It's almost like a spectrum! Which I'd say is pretty true for most ENFJ/INFP interactions. We're two of the same spectrum.

You know. Just some light-hearted party conversation.

Edit: I was too quick for you, and was looking at your first link. Which was something else entirely. RE-looking now.


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

iamken said:


> I find it interesting how overall our tastes are the complete opposite. Yours is very upbeat and high pitched vocals (mostly female), and mine is somber, and slower, and mostly male.
> 
> But there is a meeting point. It's almost like a spectrum! Which I'd say is pretty true for most ENFJ/INFP interactions. We're two of the same spectrum.
> 
> ...


Omg, really? awesome i never noticed that about my music!

And really? What is it? We are part of the same spectrum! XD

LOL, i tried to conceal it....i tried.....lol


----------



## iamken (Jul 19, 2012)

Salihah said:


> Omg, really? awesome i never noticed that about my music!
> 
> And really? What is it? We are part of the same spectrum! XD
> 
> LOL, i tried to conceal it....i tried.....lol


Dude. I'm digging some of this music. I love MIA but I only heard some of the stuff that hit the radio. This Exodus song is dope....

And no I take it back about it being upbeat. A lot of it is repetitive I've noticed. Not in a bad way at all, but it seems like you enjoy music that has a repeating riff or drum beat. I never played Bayonetta, but I've wanted to. That song was awesome. It seems Japanese video game music is the only Japanese music I can stand. Anime and all that jazz really isn't my thing...... especially the music. I absolutely mean nothing personal by that. But yeah I bring up Bayonetta, because it has a lot of repeating choir parts in it. I really liked it a lot.

I like your style, Sali!


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

iamken said:


> Dude. I'm digging some of this music. I love MIA but I only heard some of the stuff that hit the radio. This Exodus song is dope....
> 
> And no I take it back about it being upbeat. A lot of it is repetitive I've noticed. Not in a bad way at all, but it seems like you enjoy music that has a repeating riff or drum beat. I never played Bayonetta, but I've wanted to. That song was awesome. It seems Japanese video game music is the only Japanese music I can stand. Anime and all that jazz really isn't my thing...... especially the music. I absolutely mean nothing personal by that. But yeah I bring up Bayonetta, because it has a lot of repeating choir parts in it. I really liked it a lot.
> 
> I like your style, Sali!


LOL, i dont know how to respond to all that, but thanks? lol I am flattered you like my taste in music though. Not many people do liek anime music. Repetitive? I know its not an insult or anything, but I dont quite understand. Can you explain it?

Whats a riff? And I found that I do, idk why.....


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

iamken said:


> Dude. I'm digging some of this music. I love MIA but I only heard some of the stuff that hit the radio. This Exodus song is dope....
> 
> And no I take it back about it being upbeat. A lot of it is repetitive I've noticed. Not in a bad way at all, but it seems like you enjoy music that has a repeating riff or drum beat. I never played Bayonetta, but I've wanted to. That song was awesome. It seems Japanese video game music is the only Japanese music I can stand. Anime and all that jazz really isn't my thing...... especially the music. I absolutely mean nothing personal by that. But yeah I bring up Bayonetta, because it has a lot of repeating choir parts in it. I really liked it a lot.
> 
> I like your style, Sali!


We have different tastes, I didnt expect you to like them all lol


----------



## iamken (Jul 19, 2012)

Salihah said:


> We have different tastes, I didnt expect you to like them all lol


Haha I know. I just didn't want to step on any toes, you know how Fe works. 

Repetitive like...... there's just something in the song that is repeated a lot from start to finish, or at least 80% of the song.

I used to like the Yeah Yeah Yeahs a lot back in the day. I found an album yesterday I haven't really had the chance to give a listen... Karen O - At Home, and it's just her and a guitar basically. Very repetitive, but extremely low-key, almost nonsensically somber. I think anyway. That's just from what I've heard so far.


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

iamken said:


> Haha I know. I just didn't want to step on any toes, you know how Fe works.
> 
> Repetitive like...... there's just something in the song that is repeated a lot from start to finish, or at least 80% of the song.
> 
> I used to like the Yeah Yeah Yeahs a lot back in the day. I found an album yesterday I haven't really had the chance to give a listen... Karen O - At Home, and it's just her and a guitar basically. Very repetitive, but extremely low-key, almost nonsensically somber. I think anyway. That's just from what I've heard so far.


Lol, yeah I know, and thanks for being considerate of me. 

Oh, I had no idea i had listened to songs like that.....I hope there is nothing bad about that....lol 

Oh really? Cool She must bee good and everything. I mean this youtube playlist is not as informative as my spotify playlist. If you have one I can invite you to see. Or you can search it up.


----------



## iamken (Jul 19, 2012)

Salihah said:


> Lol, yeah I know, and thanks for being considerate of me.
> 
> Oh, I had no idea i had listened to songs like that.....I hope there is nothing bad about that....lol
> 
> Oh really? Cool She must bee good and everything. I mean this youtube playlist is not as informative as my spotify playlist. If you have one I can invite you to see. Or you can search it up.


I don't have a spotify. I'm really irrationally resistant to a lot of new things like spotify... I don't know if you noticed, but Bilbo Baggins is an ENFJ, and he was never really set on ever leaving the Shire. 

And there is nothing bad about listening to something repetitive. Repetition can be extremely aesthetic. I love repetition in photography, personally. And a lot of people like House and Trance... and that's all pretty repetitive.
Hell, some people love government and politics and that's the same shit, different day. :happy:


----------



## Ligerman30 (Oct 23, 2013)

Salihah said:


> We got a Bronie here! XD


It's spelled Brony >//< lol


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

iamken said:


> I don't have a spotify. I'm really irrationally resistant to a lot of new things like spotify... I don't know if you noticed, but Bilbo Baggins is an ENFJ, and he was never really set on ever leaving the Shire.
> 
> And there is nothing bad about listening to something repetitive. Repetition can be extremely aesthetic. I love repetition in photography, personally. And a lot of people like House and Trance... and that's all pretty repetitive.
> Hell, some people love government and politics and that's the same shit, different day. :happy:


Lol, true, true , true

Hmmm, i can understand that, I just found a place where I can put all my music. Nothing else. Bilbao really was not set on leaving at all. lol


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Ligerman30 said:


> It's spelled Brony >//< lol


lol, my bad


----------



## Ligerman30 (Oct 23, 2013)

Salihah said:


> lol, my bad


its ok XD i'm just happy to get some recognition ^^


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Ligerman30 said:


> its ok XD i'm just happy to get some recognition ^^


*hugs* is that enough recognition? :3


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Ligerman30 said:


> its ok XD i'm just happy to get some recognition ^^


The only reason i know of you is because of this:






No joke dude lol


----------



## iamken (Jul 19, 2012)

I wonder how many ENFJ's and INFP's are following this thread, but not posting.

Come on out you lurkers! Join the fun!


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

iamken said:


> Wait Superman is an ENFJ?? :shocked:
> 
> I guess that explains my "Superman complex"


Surprisingly a lot of ENFJs have this........


----------



## iamken (Jul 19, 2012)

Salihah said:


> Surprisingly a lot of ENFJs have this........


Well. I hate it.


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

iamken said:


> Well. I hate it.


LOL, why??? I thought you liked superman? lol


----------



## iamken (Jul 19, 2012)

Salihah said:


> LOL, why??? I thought you liked superman? lol


I don't like Superman! I was only surprised, because of my Superman complex.

Which is a struggle by the way. Having a Superman complex is not a good thing, but I can't bring myself NOT to help others. The nights I want to stay in, I hope no one texts me to hang out.... because it's not that I can't say 'no', it's just that I can spend a whole day thinking "UGH I want to just be ALONE tonight and do NOTHING. Maybe watch a movie... read a book....." and then someone texts me "hey man let's go hang out."
"Hmm. I didn't want to stay inside anyway. Yeah I'm going to go do that instead."

"I'm going to start looking out for myself! I need to start putting myself first!"
"Hey Ken I really need your help on this..."
"Okay. I'll do this one thing for someone else... THEN I'm going to start putting myself first!"
"Ken I really need this. Please, can you help me, too?"
"Sure. I have the time. THEN I start being selfish!"


----------



## iamken (Jul 19, 2012)

To be fair, though, it's not always like that. I've told plenty of people "HA. That sucks dude. But you're on your own." cause they are clearly not helping themselves at all. They just want me to do it for them. Those people can go get EFFFFFFFFED

Ugh there's this one kid that works for me at my retail job, and he's ALWAYS SAD. ALWAYS. And he pouts. And he'll take his breaks in the office and lay his head down and play really sad music.

"Hey man what's bothering you?"
".............Nothing. I just don't feel good............."

Yesterday was my first day back from vacation, and I'm just tired of this kid doing this. Cause it's about his girlfriend that he's obsessed with, I'm sure. He was pouting at the time clock before clocking in, and I say to him "Hey man! How are you? Long time no see!"
"........................Hey........................ Good..............................."
"Awwwwwww are you saaaaaad? Again? Still?"
"................*sigh*................... No................................ I just don't feel good......................"
"Well if you can't work-"
"No I can work!"
"oh. Then feel better." in a [That's an order!] tone.

I hate attention whores.

Edit: Hahaha this turned into a rant.


----------



## DustyWind (Dec 18, 2013)

iamken said:


> I don't like Superman! I was only surprised, because of my Superman complex.
> 
> Which is a struggle by the way. Having a Superman complex is not a good thing, but I can't bring myself NOT to help others. The nights I want to stay in, I hope no one texts me to hang out.... because it's not that I can't say 'no', it's just that I can spend a whole day thinking "UGH I want to just be ALONE tonight and do NOTHING. Maybe watch a movie... read a book....." and then someone texts me "hey man let's go hang out."
> "Hmm. I didn't want to stay inside anyway. Yeah I'm going to go do that instead."
> ...


Doesn't that tire you out? Just say no or tell them your grandma is sick.


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

iamken said:


> I don't like Superman! I was only surprised, because of my Superman complex.
> 
> Which is a struggle by the way. Having a Superman complex is not a good thing, but I can't bring myself NOT to help others. The nights I want to stay in, I hope no one texts me to hang out.... because it's not that I can't say 'no', it's just that I can spend a whole day thinking "UGH I want to just be ALONE tonight and do NOTHING. Maybe watch a movie... read a book....." and then someone texts me "hey man let's go hang out."
> "Hmm. I didn't want to stay inside anyway. Yeah I'm going to go do that instead."
> ...


LMAO, Oh i am SO sorry. I just tell em good luck and offer advice then thats it. I make it clear that I dont do things for others, but will help you do it, but not all the time. Simple as that. But ouch man, okay! I think I will enjoy nurturing someone like you, not like out of fun, but like helping them and listening to them. I can just imagine it....


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

iamken said:


> To be fair, though, it's not always like that. I've told plenty of people "HA. That sucks dude. But you're on your own." cause they are clearly not helping themselves at all. They just want me to do it for them. Those people can go get EFFFFFFFFED
> 
> Ugh there's this one kid that works for me at my retail job, and he's ALWAYS SAD. ALWAYS. And he pouts. And he'll take his breaks in the office and lay his head down and play really sad music.
> 
> ...


LOL, LOL, and again, LOL. I do too! Attention sluts are THE WORST, its liek they dont stop whining lol


----------



## DustyWind (Dec 18, 2013)

@iamken

I do this:


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

DustyWind said:


> Doesn't that tire you out? Just say no or tell them your grandma is sick.


Lie for your life!


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

DustyWind said:


> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=41621" target="_blank">iamken</a></i></span>
> 
> I do this:


lol, this reminds me of this video:


----------



## iamken (Jul 19, 2012)

DustyWind said:


> @_iamken_
> 
> I do this:


Hahaha perfect




Salihah said:


> Lie for your life!


Nooooo! I hate lying.




Salihah said:


> lol, this reminds me of this video:


"............It's not about the nail." That is awesome.


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

iamken said:


> Hahaha perfect
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lying is sometimes necessary

And yeah that nail thing....I mean i will admit, INFPs and maybe other types do this, but with INFPs, we already know the answer to the problem, we just want to be listened to in order to vent out. All that anger and frustration needs to be taken out. But here she just wants to ignore the problem entirely. Thats what makes it funny.  I mean i would say, it is about the nail, but i need to get this off my chest, will you listen to me?


----------



## iamken (Jul 19, 2012)

Salihah said:


> Lying is sometimes necessary


I dunno, I kind of just set my life up where brutal honesty is accepted. Because if I hurt someone's feelings with my honesty, I still continue to be honest and say I don't mean to hurt them.

But also they're just like "Oh that's just Ken for you. Blunt as can be...." so everyone wins!


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

iamken said:


> I dunno, I kind of just set my life up where brutal honesty is accepted. Because if I hurt someone's feelings with my honesty, I still continue to be honest and say I don't mean to hurt them.
> 
> But also they're just like "Oh that's just Ken for you. Blunt as can be...." so everyone wins!


Lol, works for me, and literally does


----------



## Greenfeldspar (Nov 3, 2009)

Salihah said:


> Im gonna try that. :3
> 
> And yes you read right! Got any mischievous thoughts or stories? XD


One time when my brother and I were teenagers, we were watching this anime movie, and my mom was waiting to use the TV when we were done. My brother (genius that he is!) rewound the final battle scene so that we could hog the TV longer, and my mom thought that it was just a really long movie. When she popped in for a second time I couldn't stop from laughing my ass off, so the jig was up. It was hilarious. :laughing:


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Ocelotte said:


> One time when my brother and I were teenagers, we were watching this anime movie, and my mom was waiting to use the TV when we were done. My brother (genius that he is!) rewound the final battle scene so that we could hog the TV longer, and my mom thought that it was just a really long movie. When she popped in for a second time I couldn't stop from laughing my ass off, so the jig was up. It was hilarious. :laughing:


Omg! I did that too.....Anime movies tend to be long too so it fits perfectly XD.


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

Ocelotte said:


> Mmm, tasty.


Apply Tabasco and a dash of lemon pepper seasoning and you have dinner for two 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfeldspar (Nov 3, 2009)

Salihah said:


> Omg! I did that too.....Anime movies tend to be long too so it fits perfectly XD.


I know, right?! I actually cried, I was laughing so hard. It was a great day.


----------



## Greenfeldspar (Nov 3, 2009)

Senshu_Ben_Gone said:


> Apply Tabasco and a dash of lemon pepper seasoning and you have dinner for two
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds rather savoury, don't it? What type of wine would accompany this fine dish? Actual blood?


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Ocelotte said:


> I know, right?! I actually cried, I was laughing so hard. It was a great day.


Lol, and she was all like, what is wrong with my child laughing like this, wasnt she?


----------



## Greenfeldspar (Nov 3, 2009)

Salihah said:


> Lol, and she was all like, what is wrong with my child laughing like this, wasnt she?


Yes, indeed. :kitteh:


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

Ocelotte said:


> Sounds rather savoury, don't it? What type of wine would accompany this fine dish? Actual blood?


The finest wine befitting for such an occasion, of course: Franzia. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfeldspar (Nov 3, 2009)

Senshu_Ben_Gone said:


> The finest wine befitting for such an occasion, of course: Franzia.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, good.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Can i just have warm mead? I'm not much of a wine-drinker to be honest.


----------



## infphile (Nov 20, 2013)

I heard wine.


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

infphile said:


> I heard wine.


White or Red?


----------



## X X (Nov 29, 2012)

Salihah said:


> Demolition Man


+1

Snipes was killer in that last I remember. Saw it 1,000 years ago on VHS. If I remember correctly the cars were supercool and foamy.


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Mr. X said:


> +1
> 
> Snipes was killer in that last I remember. Saw it 1,000 years ago on VHS. If I remember correctly the cars were supercool and foamy.


Whats the +1 for?


----------



## iamken (Jul 19, 2012)

Salihah said:


> Whats the +1 for?


You just earned a cool point


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

iamken said:


> You just earned a cool point


LOL, ohhh.


----------



## X X (Nov 29, 2012)

Salihah said:


> Whats the +1 for?


Supercool point. 

I was sold it was Dredd.


----------



## infphile (Nov 20, 2013)

Salihah said:


> White or Red?


Red, please. I've grown more sophisticated. I also like what it does to my lips.


----------



## Ronin_dreamer (Aug 10, 2013)

_AWW YEAH!_


----------



## iamken (Jul 19, 2012)

infphile said:


> Red, please. I've grown more sophisticated. I also like what it does to my lips.


I love red wine..... specifically Cabernets..... and coffee. And cigarettes. And very dark beers!

Oh and dark chocolate.


----------



## infphile (Nov 20, 2013)

iamken said:


> I love red wine..... specifically Cabernets..... and coffee. And cigarettes. And very dark beers!
> 
> Oh and dark chocolate.


Wow. In complete agreement other than the cigarettes. Never smoked one but I enjoy the smell of other people's... You seem like someone who might also enjoy arthouse cinema and midnight walks


----------



## iamken (Jul 19, 2012)

infphile said:


> Wow. In complete agreement other than the cigarettes. Never smoked one but I enjoy the smell of other people's... You seem like someone who might also enjoy arthouse cinema and midnight walks


Haha like a beatnik or something?

Well sorta. I've had my share of midnight walks, with and without company. I've enjoyed live jazz, and tours of the Dallas Museum of Art. But never really gone to a swanky cinema like that or anything...


----------



## infphile (Nov 20, 2013)

iamken said:


> Haha like a beatnik or something?
> 
> Well sorta. I've had my share of midnight walks, with and without company. I've enjoyed live jazz, and tours of the Dallas Museum of Art. But never really gone to a swanky cinema like that or anything...


Well, almost. 

I would love to see live jazz! There's a place near where I live that does live jazz and coffee but I rarely get up before 11 on Sundays and I doubt anyone would go with me. I love my independent cinema. It's not really swanky but it shows a good mix of films and often has talks with authors and the like.


----------



## iamken (Jul 19, 2012)

infphile said:


> Well, almost.
> 
> I would love to see live jazz! There's a place near where I live that does live jazz and coffee but I rarely get up before 11 on Sundays and I doubt anyone would go with me. I love my independent cinema. It's not really swanky but it shows a good mix of films and often has talks with authors and the like.


Go by yourself! I was talking with a lady at one of my tables, and she was there by herself. She says it's weird, and she finds guys go to restaurants and movies all by themselves and it's no big deal, but she thinks that women are definitely more self-conscious about it. With her husband having passed away she was trying to break free of that.


----------



## infphile (Nov 20, 2013)

iamken said:


> Go by yourself! I was talking with a lady at one of my tables, and she was there by herself. She says it's weird, and she finds guys go to restaurants and movies all by themselves and it's no big deal, but she thinks that women are definitely more self-conscious about it. With her husband having passed away she was trying to break free of that.


That's sweet. Hmm, I would if I had been before... Or at least be more likely to. I have no idea what to expect and would feel a bit intimidated around much older people.


----------



## iamken (Jul 19, 2012)

infphile said:


> That's sweet. Hmm, I would if I had been before... Or at least be more likely to. I have no idea what to expect and would feel a bit intimidated around much older people.


I understand. That makes sense. I've gone to a bar I didn't know alone, but my friend was playing a show, and I was 23, and I was going to be around people my age.


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

infphile said:


> That's sweet. Hmm, I would if I had been before... Or at least be more likely to. I have no idea what to expect and would feel a bit intimidated around much older people.


If it's a jazz show you should find a decent amount of younger, classy people (read:hipsters) there.


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

infphile said:


> Red, please. I've grown more sophisticated. I also like what it does to my lips.


Lol, alright miss rose lips


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

I could bring along some German beer ;p


----------



## iamken (Jul 19, 2012)

Morfinyon said:


> I could bring along some German beer ;p


I'm down with that!


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

You are all NUTS.


----------



## Ligerman30 (Oct 23, 2013)

Salihah said:


> AHHH! I know right? But instead of pinching his cheeks, I would rather ruffle his hair XD
> 
> Aww, thanks!


You're welcome, did you draw it yourself?


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Ligerman30 said:


> You're welcome, did you draw it yourself?


Naw, got it from a friend, and she got it from google. XD


----------



## Ligerman30 (Oct 23, 2013)

Salihah said:


> Naw, got it from a friend, and she got it from google. XD


oh lol XD


----------



## iamken (Jul 19, 2012)

Salihah said:


> You are all NUTS.


We're ALL mad here.


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

iamken said:


> We're ALL mad here.


Exactly!


----------



## infphile (Nov 20, 2013)

iamken said:


> I understand. That makes sense. I've gone to a bar I didn't know alone, but my friend was playing a show, and I was 23, and I was going to be around people my age.



And did anything special happen?


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## iamken (Jul 19, 2012)

infphile said:


> And did anything special happen?


Well... I found out when I'm not around my friends I'm not worried about entertaining anyone. So I was unleashed upon the public Iin my purest form. I met a ton of people, made everyone laugh, had the time of my life, made out with a girl, and watched my INFP friend play a killer show.

He gets off stage and tells me "Man I was really worried when I knew you were coming alone... because I knew I'd be on stage and mingling before and after so I was worried you wouldn't have anyone to talk to. But you already knew everyone here!"
"Actually i've never met these people before in my life..."
"*blank stare* Oh. Well.... Alright."


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

iamken said:


> Well... I found out when I'm not around my friends I'm not worried about entertaining anyone. So I was unleashed upon the public Iin my purest form. I met a ton of people, made everyone laugh, had the time of my life, made out with a girl, and watched my INFP friend play a killer show.
> 
> He gets off stage and tells me "Man I was really worried when I knew you were coming alone... because I knew I'd be on stage and mingling before and after so I was worried you wouldn't have anyone to talk to. But you already knew everyone here!"
> "Actually i've never met these people before in my life..."
> "*blank stare* Oh. Well.... Alright."


Wth???


----------



## iamken (Jul 19, 2012)

Salihah said:


> Wth???


Thats pretty much the look he gave me yeah.


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

iamken said:


> Thats pretty much the look he gave me yeah.


I would be staring at you for a long time.....like wth.....?


----------



## infphile (Nov 20, 2013)

iamken said:


> Well... I found out when I'm not around my friends I'm not worried about entertaining anyone. So I was unleashed upon the public Iin my purest form. I met a ton of people, made everyone laugh, had the time of my life, made out with a girl, and watched my INFP friend play a killer show.
> 
> He gets off stage and tells me "Man I was really worried when I knew you were coming alone... because I knew I'd be on stage and mingling before and after so I was worried you wouldn't have anyone to talk to. But you already knew everyone here!"
> "Actually i've never met these people before in my life..."
> "*blank stare* Oh. Well.... Alright."


Just realised you're an ENFJ and all that shouldn't surprise me one bit. Still, props to you. 

I can see the not performing bit... Sometimes I'm better around strangers and have mad extrovert occurrences.


----------



## iamken (Jul 19, 2012)

Salihah said:


> I would be staring at you for a long time.....like wth.....?


Haha well. I can't always do that kind of thing, but you never know what you're capable of until your backs to the wall. And I kept blowing off my friend and no one I knew who knew him wanted to go... and I was tired of blowing him off. So I just said eff it I'm going.

I surprised myself.


----------



## iamken (Jul 19, 2012)

infphile said:


> Just realised you're an ENFJ and all that shouldn't surprise me one bit. Still, props to you.
> 
> I can see the not performing bit... Sometimes I'm better around strangers and have mad extrovert occurrences.


You couldnt tell from all my charisma?


----------



## infphile (Nov 20, 2013)

iamken said:


> You couldnt tell from all my charisma?


INFPs have charisma!


----------



## iamken (Jul 19, 2012)

infphile said:


> INFPs have charisma!


Sorry I take it back. You're right. I mean an INFP started this party thread after all and that should have said everything.

Don't kill me


----------



## infphile (Nov 20, 2013)

iamken said:


> Sorry I take it back. You're right. I mean an INFP started this party thread after all and that should have said everything.
> 
> Don't kill me


Nah, I won't. Promise


----------



## iamken (Jul 19, 2012)

infphile said:


> Nah, I won't. Promise


High five 

(Not really a huggy kind of enfj)


----------



## infphile (Nov 20, 2013)

iamken said:


> High five
> 
> (Not really a huggy kind of enfj)


*clinks wine glass* 

Here's to your survival and our mutual charisma.


----------



## iamken (Jul 19, 2012)

infphile said:


> *clinks wine glass* Here's to your survival and our mutual charisma.


----------



## infphile (Nov 20, 2013)

Aww, classic.


----------

